# Need some info about Turkish gliders



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Can anybody who has been culturing and feeding turkish gliders tell me; how big are these flies exactly? Are they more of a melano size or slightly larger? Also if you have any pics with a size reference (penny dime etc...) could you also include that, none of the pics I have found really give a good reference. 
Cheers
Evan


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

They're larger than a wingless/curly wing melano. Smaller than Hydei. 

They have a long wing, which imo helps deliver supps better.

They are like mexican jumping beans. They hop, glide and are very quick. All of our adult Tincs/Leucs are fed this fly as it encourages them to hunt for their food.

As an added bonus, they hatch out in 14 days, just like smaller flies.

Can you tell I like them yet?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Hi
> 
> They're larger than a wingless/curly wing melano. Smaller than Hydei.
> 
> ...


All great info! Well put!

JBear


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

hahaha yea lots of people on here seem to be buying or getting interested in the gliders. My interest has been piqued, thanks for the info!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They also produce flies about twice as much as wingless, the cons are that they're too big for some froglets and they escape tanks a LOT more


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^True enough

That's why we use the wingless for froglets and the gliders for adults. They will escape any viv. If you don't like flies in your OJ, feed sparingly.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm not a problem, I regularly garnish my meals with fruit flies


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

I got some curly wing and turkish gliders coming tommorow actually along with flightless mels. Pretty excited! lol


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

excellent! the only ones I breed are wingless melano and flightless hydeii, they have wings but they only hop and jump around they can't actually fly. I've had the same line of hydeii going from one of those small vials that you can buy at petsmart


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Evan Keller said:


> Hmm not a problem, I regularly garnish my meals with fruit flies


A TRUE frogger. LOL


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Evan Keller said:


> Hmm not a problem, I regularly garnish my meals with fruit flies


Ahh, but your taste is, umm, questionable, as you've been known to dish up a big bowl of Josh's fruit fly media "oatmeal"!!
Doug


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is good to know because I am culturing these and as my first culture started on 1/1 i was wondering when i would start to see new flies, hopefully i will see some any day now.


----------

